# Wanted: Outback 31Kfw



## eoc1212 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey All... I don't post a lot, but have gotten great info from this site. Thank you all. I used to have a 2007 Outback 28 KRS Kargaroo and absolutely loved it. I sold it to go for a 5th wheel, but have missed my Outback since. My ideal trailer would be an 31KFW (5th wheel with cargo door). If you have one or know someone selling one, please PM me.

Thank you and happy camping!
Edwin


----------



## needleseyeguy (Jan 10, 2014)

eoc1212 said:


> Hey All... I don't post a lot, but have gotten great info from this site. Thank you all. I used to have a 2007 Outback 28 KRS Kargaroo and absolutely loved it. I sold it to go for a 5th wheel, but have missed my Outback since. My ideal trailer would be an 31KFW (5th wheel with cargo door). If you have one or know someone selling one, please PM me.
> 
> Thank you and happy camping!
> Edwin


Hi Edwin, I have an outback 31KFW for sale,I am located in Maryland,cell phone 
301-642-5411. Thank you. Randy


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Not sure where you are located... There is one for sale in Texas, Dallas Fort Worth area.
I found it on Craigslist.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/rvs/4284952534.html

Bryan


----------

